# miche primato cranks (anyone have them?)



## Frith (Oct 3, 2002)

I do and although they're a beautiful crankset, I'm having a nightmare of a time getting my chainline right.
Mine are mounted on the 107mm square miche bb, and although you can't get bb's much smaller than that, they just sit *too far out*. Moving the ring to the inside of the spider, as some people have suggested, brings the ring too close to the chainstays and if you've got this crank it's really obvious that it wasn't meant to be mounted on the inside because it just looks absolutely wrong.
So who's running these cranks successfully? if so is your wheel dished(dramatically or otherwise)? What bb are you using and and what rear hub?
I don't want to run the chainring on the inside and ugify this beautiful crankset but if that's what it comes down to I will.
thanks

ps I'm running suzue promax flip flop hubs on an undished wheel, the frame is spaced at 126mm.


----------



## emu (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi!

I'm having the same problem, actually. So, is anyone out there with a solution?

emu


----------



## baxter (Jun 27, 2004)

try a 102mm Campy BB.


----------



## emu (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi!

That's what I tried. But there are still missing 4mm (!).
This seems really curious to me.

Now, I'm on my way to my dealer, let's see, if he got an idea.

emu


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

emu said:


> That's what I tried. But there are still missing 4mm (!).


Have hubs are you using? Have you checked your hub chainline first?


----------



## emu (Dec 16, 2005)

Hi!

I'm using Miche Primato Pista Hubs and they have a chainline of 42,5mm, as supposed.

emu


----------



## emu (Dec 16, 2005)

Now I'm using a Campa Pista crankset and it works fine with the correct chainline.

emu


----------



## asterisk (Oct 21, 2003)

That's odd. I thought Miche BBs had no fixed cup so you could adjust the chainline. Oh well, good that it works now.


----------

